# My new smoker.



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi all !

Late last summer I made a post about an idea for a pretty cool inexpensive smoker that I was going to make. I never got around to it but with the weather warming I decided to get off my butt and get it done. I got the idea from Alton Brown on "Good Eats". It's a show on the Food Network. He has a recipe for Pulled Pork that sounds absolutely AWESOME. I'm going to give it a try soon now that I have my smoker ready to go. I picked up the pots and grate at Home Depot and the heating element at Rite Aid of all places. Now I just need a smoke pan and I'm all set. I saw one at the hardware store and I'll pick it up shortly.
Here are the costs involved.

16" terra cotta pot (Home Depot) $13
14" terra cotta pot (Home Depot) $10
14.5" grill grate (Home Depot) $9
Single burner hot plate (Rite Aid) $13
6" cast iron pan for wood (Dammans) $6
=====
Total before tax $51

Not too bad I'd say.

Here are some pics :



























I'll report results once I've used it.
Actually I just remembered one thing I didn't get yet, a thermometer. But that won't add too much to the project.


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

looks great john good job


----------



## ZenOfJazz (Jun 12, 2004)

Very nice.. probably very effective at holding in the heat...

But... Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart carry the CharBroil "water smoker" (looks sorta like R2D2) for about 32 bucks... 2 shelves, and either wood/charcoal fired, or electric. I've had one for 5 years.. use it constantly... Not as neat to look at as yours... but.. more cost effective.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

ZenOfJazz,

that's the main reason for the terra cotta. Once it heats up it holds the heat very well and allows for a long slow stable cooking.


----------



## 58archer (Apr 14, 2004)

I just bought a smoker at Gander Mtn couple of weeks ago so I could smoke my turkey. Hickory...mmmm... Lovin' it! (By the way, how long does smoked turkey keep if you only refrigerate it airtight, as opposed to freezing it, etc.?)

I like the idea of the terra cotta. I had some problems keeping my heat regulated on my smoker. Any suggestions on how to get the temp up and keep it there?

By the way, John, when you get that pulled pork done, share the recipe, OK? Of course, you should give us some sample tastes so we're sure we like it.  oink


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

58archer,

here's a link to the post I made about the results of the pulled pork. It has a link to the recipe.

Enjoy !

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65904


----------

